# Glänzende Szellen im Gesicht



## palmcheffe (25. September 2006)

Hallo Wissende,
möchte in einem Foto glänzende Stellen eines Gesichtes entfernen?Wie gehe ich vor?
Komme mit meinen Versuchen zu keinen guten Ergebniss.
Ich benutze Photoshop Elements 4.
Gruß Alex
P.S: Bild ist im Anhang


----------



## Leola13 (25. September 2006)

Hai,

leider kenne ich Elements 4 nicht. 

.. aber wenn vorhanden, sollte es mit dem Kopierstempel gehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Boromir (25. September 2006)

Hallo palmcheffe,

schau dir mal dieses Tutorial an. Es wird zwar an einer Katze demonstriert wie man das Werkzeug einsetz, aber du kannst es auch bei Menschen anwenden.

Gruß

Boromir


// edit

Hallo,

ich habe mal was versucht, mit Reparaturwerkzeug, Kopierstempel, Haut weichzeichnen und Hintergrund abdunkeln.

Hoffe es gefällt.

Bild


----------

